# July 2012 Giveaway



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

The winner of the Pocket Pad in the June giveaway is nebowhunter! Congratulations.

This week, back by popular demand,  is the $20 gift certificate from Northwest packgoats.
[attachment=0:131scplx]gift_certificate.gif[/attachment:131scplx]

Simply post a reply to this message by the last day of July to automatically entered in the random drawing.


----------



## imported_ashley (Jun 9, 2011)

I am feeling lucky this month...this may be our month!!!


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Hey Rex, Ill pay you $20 if you see to it I win! hehe


----------



## Bwana Ken (May 9, 2011)

ok, I have my fingers crossed!


----------



## SMaxwell (May 20, 2012)

Count me in, thanks!


----------



## StykbowMT225 (Feb 21, 2012)

I'll Play...


----------



## Curtis.King (May 20, 2012)

With four Pack Goats in training and a vision in sight we are driving on in Burbank WA.
Our equipment list is long from being complete.
You can put us down for one Rex.

Wapiti, Sasquatch, Sandy Lane and Mocha-Man.

Curtis King Burbank WA.


----------



## Taffy (Dec 9, 2011)

Pick me! Pick me!  

Thanks for your generosity!


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

yes please!


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

I'll throw my name in, but there's a reason I never play lotto.


----------



## 2 lil-does (Apr 7, 2010)

sounds like a fun game....


----------



## willy the kid (Feb 22, 2012)

Throw me in the hat


----------



## Bowslayer2 (Oct 1, 2011)

Sign me up!


----------



## Bret.R (Apr 18, 2011)

Count me in please.


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)




----------



## Rockytopsis (Oct 5, 2007)

That would be nice, been looking at some things
Thanks
Nancy


----------



## MountainNSky (Nov 12, 2011)

Please sign me up.


----------



## nick (Dec 6, 2011)

count me in thanks rex


----------



## Stephen (Jan 20, 2009)

hope all is having a great summer.... we are loving the Rain the last 2 weeks....


----------



## imported_GoatGirl96 (May 24, 2011)

Please enter me in the drawing. 

Thanks.


----------



## Slim Pickins (Jul 20, 2012)

Uuuhhh huuuu.


----------



## jeep (Jan 18, 2011)

I could use this, I'm in need of some new goods. Thanks


----------



## saph (Dec 19, 2009)

Pick me, please!


----------



## Bear (Nov 15, 2009)

here is hoping


----------



## imported_cindy (Jan 4, 2009)

Count me in please :lol:


----------



## 3eaglesranch (Jul 31, 2012)

We are new here and would love to win FREE goat stuff! Count us in!  

Frances at 3 Eagles Ranch


----------



## Brian (Sep 29, 2011)

That would make a great start toward some panniers. We are in thanks Rex.


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

The winner of the Gift Certificate is Bwana Ken. Congratulations!


----------

